# Best Deer Bait Pile



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Hillbilly bread, banana peels, tomato scraps, potato peels, and chicken bones work good. Anything a raccoon will eat, a deer will eat.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

2508speed said:


> Hillbilly bread, banana peels, tomato scraps, potato peels, and chicken bones work good. Anything a raccoon will eat, a deer will eat.



The tomato comment caught my eye. We have a garden once in awhile and I have had deer damage tomatoes but never eat them for some reason. They eat everything else in our garden though. 

2 years ago I was running bear baits in roscommon county. I had one bait that was only hit by raccoons and a big doe. She ate a donut every day....
She preferred the creme filled long johns with chocolate frosting lol.


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

I watched a kid feeding deer at a deer park watermelon. Asked his mom and they said they've tried everything but they liked that the best. Never thought to carry one if those into the woods. 

We do shelled corn until the freeze then switch to beets. Corn doesn't last log but if your on the area frequently and can replenish it's a good option.


----------



## beetlebomb (Feb 5, 2014)

jacksonmideerhunter said:


> Those deer for whatever reason know that you are hunting them. They should not be nervous at all when they come to the bait. I watch numerous deer just about every sit mill around and feed comfortably for up to 20 minutes at a time. You are either over hunting your baitpiles or tipping them off somehow that you are/have been there. Its a lot more about your baiting tactics, than what bait you use.


You could be dead right there Jackson (you got me thinking here) but like climbing a tree or washing my boots of scent, etc. I just don’t have that much motivation anymore…. or could it be I just want to keep hunting? 
We all know that one….. once you pull the trigger. I want a deer and have offers to hunt great places but we all want our deer hunting to be a challenge, and since I have like zero chance of getting a nice buck where I hunt (that’s another story) maybe I have to set up my own obstacles?


----------



## thelastlemming (Sep 11, 2009)

It's my experience that deer seem to like bread more than anything else followed by corn, carrots, apples, and beats in about that order but I think it depends on the deer in a given area and once they get used to it or hungry enough will eat any of it.


----------



## beetlebomb (Feb 5, 2014)

DirtySteve said:


> The tomato comment caught my eye. We have a garden once in awhile and I have had deer damage tomatoes but never eat them for some reason. They eat everything else in our garden though.
> 
> 2 years ago I was running bear baits in roscommon county. I had one bait that was only hit by raccoons and a big doe. She ate a donut every day....
> She preferred the creme filled long johns with chocolate frosting lol.


I got a big chuckle out of this one! Besides deer hunting my passion is motorcycling, especially organized motorcycling events. 
Any respectable event promoter has coffee and a variety of donuts near the sign up table. To get a creme filled long john you better get there early! 
Last Sunday, Sept. 26 the Tri-City Travelers MC of Bay City held their last event after 35 years of great runs out of the Crump Fox Club, and I got the last long john from like 6 huge boxes of assorted donuts! You just cemented that memory in my mind forever!


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

beetlebomb said:


> You could be dead right there Jackson (you got me thinking here) but like climbing a tree or washing my boots of scent, etc. I just don’t have that much motivation anymore…. or could it be I just want to keep hunting?
> We all know that one….. once you pull the trigger. I want a deer and have offers to hunt great places but we all want our deer hunting to be a challenge, and since I have like zero chance of getting a nice buck where I hunt (that’s another story) maybe I have to set up my own obstacles?


Lol. Maybe. My comment wasn't meant to offend, but just to point out that using bait can be done very effectively with a bit of planning. As far as motivation, I believe my way of using bait is far easier than the more intrusive and less effective ways. I usually don't go further than 50 yards from where I can drive to, and just keep a pair of rubber boots in a storage tote that I spray down each time I use them. Draw the deer to an area that's advantageous to you, not them.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

thelastlemming said:


> It's my experience that deer seem to like bread more than anything else followed by corn, carrots, apples, and beats in about that order but I think it depends on the deer in a given area and once they get used to it or hungry enough will eat any of it.


Deer can not resist bread! I have a doe with 2 fawns almost eating out of my hand. For viewing pleasure only may I add?


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Add Smashed pumpkins to the list.


----------



## joel82fishman (Jan 25, 2008)

This is honestly truthful but meant to be a joke and I have to share in regards to baiting. Plus it always makes for a great deer camp story but I have a friend that is a successful hunter. He usually tags a deer every year. He swears that he baits them in naturally lol. He lets a number 2 out and even swears he seen a spike nibbling on it. I guess his diet preseason must be a ton of corn and sugar beets lol. Another one of our deer camp members shot the biggest deer of his life and probably the biggest deer taken at our camp. Guess what he was doing while he shot the deer. That right taking a number 2. Coincidence maybe or we might have a herd of poo eaters where I hunt.


----------



## JPK (Aug 11, 2014)

beetlebomb said:


> I’ve used beets, apples, carrots, mangos, pumpkins, $40/bag horse pellets, etc. in the past but no more. It all ends up to be a pain to deal with in terms of storage, handling, freezing, etc. with no observable results. I put the corn out at night and I figure the squirrel activity might bring the deer in.
> As for the deer putting their head down to chew on beets, etc.. In ten years of long hours in a pop up I’ve never had a deer come in that wasn’t on high alert and looking like it would bolt any second.
> I’ve always had to shoot at the first opportunity.
> I do believe a strong attractor scent might help at first anyway. I’ve been thinking about cheap perfume for some time, I may try it this year.


----------



## JPK (Aug 11, 2014)

beetlebomb said:


> I’ve used beets, apples, carrots, mangos, pumpkins, $40/bag horse pellets, etc. in the past but no more. It all ends up to be a pain to deal with in terms of storage, handling, freezing, etc. with no observable results. I put the corn out at night and I figure the squirrel activity might bring the deer in.
> As for the deer putting their head down to chew on beets, etc.. In ten years of long hours in a pop up I’ve never had a deer come in that wasn’t on high alert and looking like it would bolt any second.
> I’ve always had to shoot at the first opportunity.
> I do believe a strong attractor scent might help at first anyway. I’ve been thinking about cheap perfume for some time, I may try it this year.


 beetlebomb. I read a while ago about perfume. But not sure if it was a certain womens perfume or a mans cologne, something like old spice or english leather or something like that. I wish I could remember.


----------



## SpareTime (Feb 2, 2003)

beetlebomb said:


> If they don’t come to corn they won’t come to anything else either. Save yourself a lot of hassle. However, if you are ambitious enough to gather acorns…. they just might make some kind of useful difference.


I dont agree - I have corn that the deer have not visited once - but throw out some apples and they are on em like white on rice.


----------



## dc3shcmanke (Aug 21, 2015)

Hard candy, peppermint or butterscotch. Kinda late in the year but next summer start putting these out get the deer use to them and thank me later.


----------



## OutdoorOrt (Nov 19, 2012)

Spoiled Brussels spouts


----------



## >WingIt< (Nov 16, 2011)

None. If you are after does or smaller bucks it will work, but mature animals will get your scent and pattern you in no time flat. Especially on public


----------



## beetlebomb (Feb 5, 2014)

joel82fishman said:


> This is honestly truthful but meant to be a joke and I have to share in regards to baiting. Plus it always makes for a great deer camp story but I have a friend that is a successful hunter. He usually tags a deer every year. He swears that he baits them in naturally lol. He lets a number 2 out and even swears he seen a spike nibbling on it. I guess his diet preseason must be a ton of corn and sugar beets lol. Another one of our deer camp members shot the biggest deer of his life and probably the biggest deer taken at our camp. Guess what he was doing while he shot the deer. That right taking a number 2. Coincidence maybe or we might have a herd of poo eaters where I hunt.


You know….one of the most iconic jokes/images in deer hunting is the deer hunter with his pants down looking at a huge buck. Makes you wonder how that one not only started but spread and stuck in deer hunting lore for longer than anyone can remember.
As they say for a joke to be funny it has to have a grain of truth in it.
I know a long time deer hunter who hangs a burlap bag of wetted down and dripping pig and sheep poop near his blind?


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

>WingIt< said:


> None. If you are after does or smaller bucks it will work, but mature animals will get your scent and pattern you in no time flat. Especially on public


Only if you are doing it wrong...don't give advise on something if you have not been successful with it.


----------



## >WingIt< (Nov 16, 2011)

jacksonmideerhunter said:


> Only if you are doing it wrong...don't give advise on something if you have not been successful with it.


Do you think 3.5-5 year old bucks and most 2.5 years olds get to that age by eating at bait piles during the daytime once hunting pressure starts. Maybe the first two days you have shot, but after that good luck. There is a reason deer go to those things during the night


----------



## beetlebomb (Feb 5, 2014)

SpareTime said:


> I dont agree - I have corn that the deer have not visited once - but throw out some apples and they are on em like white on rice.


This thread is turning out to be very interesting in what works and what doesn’t for a given area.
Ever since I was told by a good friend that deer go nuts over cabbage in the U.P. I’ve been intrigued.
I didn’t start baiting until 2005 with the crossbow but I had a group of 5 brothers (and relatives) camped near me for years that not only baited since day one but baited illegally, and with everything in the book. So I got a baiting education from around the campfire at night.
Here’s the thing…If you were to put out corn, beets, mangos, pumpkins, carrots, apples, cabbages, etc. all together in my area there’s no doubt the corn and beets will get hit hardest. So why bother with the rest?
Deer in my area will eat (cut up) apples and carrots sparingly but will not touch (cut up) pumpkins or cabbage. I suppose all this could be about the density of the herd for a given area? No doubt a deer hungry enough will eat anything it can find.

Could it be that Bay County is sugar beet country and the Tittabawassee State Forest where I hunt is the closest state land? I mean, the deer in that area have been fed beets for a lot of years now.
I don't know what to think about the corn?


----------



## buck37 (Aug 8, 2002)

jacksonmideerhunter said:


> Only if you are doing it wrong...don't give advise on something if you have not been successful with it.


 I started shooting more older buck after I stopped baiting. I totally agree that mature animals will pattern you baiting faster than you can pattern them when baiting.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

I agree. We used to bait heavily until the ban a few years ago made us realize that the baiting was actually hurting our hunting. Once we quit baiting we saw more mature bucks and more deer overall.


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

>WingIt< said:


> Do you think 3.5-5 year old bucks and most 2.5 years olds get to that age by eating at bait piles during the daytime once hunting pressure starts. Maybe the first two days you have shot, but after that good luck. There is a reason deer go to those things during the night


No...I don't thinks so. I know they avoid most bait piles because most hunters are doing it wrong. But they eat at my baits comfortably durring daylight all the time, and I have trail camera pictures and 3.5 year old bucks hanging on my wall from the last 5 years in a row to prove it. None were taken the first couple days of season, usually late October/ early November. And even one from December.


----------



## beetlebomb (Feb 5, 2014)

jacksonmideerhunter said:


> No...I don't thinks so. I know they avoid most bait piles because most hunters are doing it wrong. But they eat at my baits comfortably durring daylight all the time, and I have trail camera pictures and 3.5 year old bucks hanging on my wall from the last 5 years in a row to prove it. None were taken the first couple days of season, usually late October/ early November. And even one from December.


This is the first deer and scent post I’ve read that sounds like it could work for me. Spraying up an extra pair of boots and I’ve even got a couple hundred of those thin rubber gloves….this could get interesting. So now…what scent killer works best? 
I have to admit, my cousin almost had to drag me to Lucky’s in Ubly to buy my first pop up. I am too much of a skeptic sometimes. Thanks jackson, you have just brightened up my deer hunting.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

I have a slightly different outlook on this subject. And I will say it seems to vary on area. I live in farm country in the Pinconning area. My dad lives by the bay and my mom to the west of town. I have friends and relatives spread throughout. Out by my dad's there are huge bucks that go from the fields to the thick reed grass by the bay. Bait can be your best friend in getting them out but it seems if it isn't what their used to eating (planted near by) it spooks them. 

By my mom's all you have to do it watch the fields, pattern a nice buck or the herd in general, get to shooting range and wait an hour or so and you're done. I always say the deer are stupid if you do it right. My buddies have feeders set up and cameras. You can literally pattern them out to pick what deer you want to kill. Usually. 

Now where I like to hunt, Huron National Forest, northwest of Glennie. I've had better luck just looking for deer signs and use the natural surrounding to my advantage. Sit in a down tree or against a tree with some dead fall around it. I touch nothing in the area and just blend in. They never suspect me unless I move and they bust me. And usually I see nice bucks just wandering around because they suspect nothing. Much like walleye, deer are stupid so long as you don't tip them off.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

beetlebomb said:


> This is the first deer and scent post I’ve read that sounds like it could work for me. Spraying up an extra pair of boots and I’ve even got a couple hundred of those thin rubber gloves….this could get interesting. So now…what scent killer works best?
> I have to admit, my cousin almost had to drag me to Lucky’s in Ubly to buy my first pop up. I am too much of a skeptic sometimes. Thanks jackson, you have just brightened up my deer hunting.


I honestly think the problem with your nervous deer might be the pop up. I've only tried my dad's a few times and I don't care for it. It's great late season when it's cold, but it just seems the deer stare at you. I am a huge fan of blending into the natural surrounding. If you can use the cover of an area to put your pop up in, say like some thick under brush, you might have a lot better luck. Something to break it up. Or if you can leave it out for a while so they get used to it seems to have its benefits as well. That might help.


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

I don't think it matters which scent killer you use, just make every effort you can not to leave any scent in the area. I hop out of the truck, spray my whole self down, paying special attention to really drench my boots, and don't touch anything. Walk in quietly, spread your bait, and leave. Its usually less than 2 minutes between driving up and driving away for me. Even more important than all of that though, is not overhunt your stand, and only hunt it when the wind is perfect for you. I make every effort to set my baits in places where deer either cannot, or will not want to get down wind of me.


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

I 


jiggin is livin said:


> I honestly think the problem with your nervous deer might be the pop up. I've only tried my dad's a few times and I don't care for it. It's great late season when it's cold, but it just seems the deer stare at you. I am a huge fan of blending into the natural surrounding. If you can use the cover of an area to put your pop up in, say like some thick under brush, you might have a lot better luck. Something to break it up. Or if you can leave it out for a while so they get used to it seems to have its benefits as well. That might help.


I agree.


----------



## cvxfishhunt (Oct 8, 2012)

Acorns are the bomb. Takes some work, but they are free! We bait heavy from oct-dec, corn, apples, sugar beets, squash, carrots and a bunch of the store bought mixtures. Only once in the last 20 years have we shot a 2.5 yo + off the actual pile while eating. In a blizzard on Turkey day am. Several mature bucks have came in to chase small bucks off the piles though, and then bang they are dead.


----------



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

Save your money. These work. Easy to carry too.


----------



## beetlebomb (Feb 5, 2014)

Riva said:


> Save your money. These work. Easy to carry too.



My brother has tried the peanut butter nailed to the tree and he says the raccoons clean it out before the deer have a chance at it.


----------



## beetlebomb (Feb 5, 2014)

jacksonmideerhunter said:


> I don't think it matters which scent killer you use, just make every effort you can not to leave any scent in the area. I hop out of the truck, spray my whole self down, paying special attention to really drench my boots, and don't touch anything. Walk in quietly, spread your bait, and leave. Its usually less than 2 minutes between driving up and driving away for me. Even more important than all of that though, is not overhunt your stand, and only hunt it when the wind is perfect for you. I make every effort to set my baits in places where deer either cannot, or will not want to get down wind of me.


Years ago we had a guy at work who would swing to his tree on a rope like Tarzan. That was the talk around anyway. In fact, he came in on like 3 ropes, one after the other.


----------



## perchyanker (Jan 26, 2011)

Dr. Pepper has been the best I could find so far. What I have learned so far is that deer are like people.....Some people like certain things some don't. I have been unable to mix anything with corn that they won't eat. Besides like maybe Paint or Gas but, I'm not sure they wouldn't eat that but, I'm not gonna find out.


----------



## bowonly (Oct 31, 2006)

Oak tree


----------



## Oger (Aug 28, 2008)

thelastlemming said:


> It's my experience that deer seem to like bread more than anything else followed by corn, carrots, apples, and beats in about that order but I think it depends on the deer in a given area and once they get used to it or hungry enough will eat any of it.


Ya my kid won a hunt in an enclosure when he was real young by writing some essay. Stale bread is what they used.


----------



## outdoor101 (May 15, 2012)

Trace salt, general mineral, and dried malaise. Work the top of the ground, dump it and mix it in. No one will even know you have it out there. I put it out this August and still have deer digging for it. Got this little guy on camera but still have yet to see him out hunting.


----------



## beetlebomb (Feb 5, 2014)

thelastlemming said:


> It's my experience that deer seem to like bread more than anything else followed by corn, carrots, apples, and beats in about that order but I think it depends on the deer in a given area and once they get used to it or hungry enough will eat any of it.


I just had a discussion about bread as bait the other day and how you can buy big out of date bags for $3 a bag. Besides possibly not being good for the deer in ways nobody knows, it has near zero nutritional value and I wouldn’t feel right using it.


----------



## jshankel81 (Dec 14, 2005)

Corn with peanut butter. Melt the peanut butter and pour and mix. Deer go nuts


----------



## up520 (Jan 25, 2008)

The Halloween jack-o-lanterns are easily obtained for free.
Plus
3 gallons boiling water
Mix in 2-3# of cheap sugar and 1 bottle of cheap vanilla flavoring (not expensive extract)
Put in 5 gallon bucket and fill with corn and/or acorns
Let soak and stir daily for at least 1 week prior to use
Place remaining liquid in spray bottle
Spread misxture over smashed pumpkins (in accordance with state law of course)
Use excess spray as cover scent and attractant on native foliage


----------



## up520 (Jan 25, 2008)

OutdoorOrt said:


> Spoiled Brussels spouts


Deer are not just color blind, they are all blind. They rely on the olfactory and once they get of whiff of the spoiled sprouts……………..


----------

